# Tallokas Retriever Club, Pavo, Georgia



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Qualifying 
Judges: Valarie Marks and Lindy Dewert
Head Cheerleader: Becky Mills, who, rumors to the contrary, cheers equally loud and enthusiastically for black, yellow, nappy headed and fluffy dogs
Weather: Miserable
Volunteers and hired help: Y'all done good
First place: #13 Yankee (H) Dave Smith (O) Elizabeth Wilson
Second place: #3 Teddy (H) Dave Smith (O) Dennis Ebner, Richard Dallesasse
Third place: #19 Levi (H) Lynn Troy (O) Warren and Susan Exo
Fourth place: #7 Moses (O/H) Bill Landau
RJ: #9 Gator (O/H) Dottie Wattleworth
Jams:
#6 Sky (H) Kevin Cheff (O) James Machado 
#12 Purdey (H) Rick Roberts (O)Tracey Miller
#15 Hannah (H) Kevin Cheff (O) Wendy Shepard Chisolm
#18 Muddy (O/H) Kathy Folsom
#20 Rip (H) Rick Roberts (O) Cameron Clark
#21 Ready (O/H) Dave Ospeth
#28 Thomas (H) Rick Roberts (O)Howell Simmons
#31 Hoss (O/H) I guess that would be me
#33 Tickey Poo Poo (H) Kevin Cheff (O)Andy Carlson


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Qualifying
> Judges: Valarie Marks and Lindy Dewert
> Head Cheerleader: Becky Mills, who, rumors to the contrary, cheers equally loud and enthusiastically for black, yellow, nappy headed and fluffy dogs
> Weather: Miserable
> ...


 
*WHEWWWWWW WHOOO!!!!!! Go Becky!! Go Hoss!!!! We're proud of you two!!!!!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *#33 Tickey Poo Poo (H) Kevin Cheff (O)Andy Carlson*


Love the name of this dog. Must be owned by a Winnie The Pooh fan or something.


**


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Becky on your Qual Jam with Hoss!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Love the name of this dog. Must be owned by a Winnie The Pooh fan or something.
> 
> 
> **


Thanks, Howard!!

It is a "or something";-) Funny story on how Ticket got her nickname of Tickey Poo Poo!

Andy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Thanks, Howard!!
> 
> It is a "or something";-) Funny story on how Ticket got her nickname of Tickey Poo Poo!
> 
> Andy


Well? What is it?  Congrats on your Jam, also Andy. I'm just a big fan of that Dairy Queen mooch, Hoss........ !!!! I didn't even see the rest of the list!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,5,6,9,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,22,24,26,30,33,37,39,40,41,49,50,51,52,53,54,
55,56,57,58,59,60,61,65,66,67,69,71,73,74,75,76

45 total


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

TERRIFIC FOR HOSS (and Becky)!!!!!!!!!!!

Get photos! 

Hugs,

Glenda


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Becky and Hoss!!!

John


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wooohoooo!! Congratulations Becky & Hoss!

Two thumbs up to Dottie & Gator too!

M


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,11,12,17,21,22,24,26,30,33,50,51,52,54,55,57,69,71,73,74,76

22 total


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yea Yankee and Elizabeth. He is a big dog now. 

Mary Beth


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Becky!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Becky


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Great Great Job Becky & Hoss


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,21,28,29,30,31,32,33,36,38,39,40,43,44,46,
47,48,49,54,57,58,59,60,61,62,63

41 total

They ran about half the dogs on the landblind before it got to dark.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

where can I see the entries so I can see what dog goes with which number?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> where can I see the entries so I can see what dog goes with which number?


https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=3630

Tim


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Tim. I was just checking on #46 in Open and 49 in AM. My avatar's sire.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, y'all. Hoss tried his heart out but the long retired in the water series was beyond both of us.
It was a thrill to watch the top dawgs navigate it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby Results

1st: Big Boy/ Clint Joyner
2nd: Peace/ Chad Radt
3rd: Micah/ Connie Cleveland
4th: Axle/ Frank Jones

RJ: Chase/ Lynn Troy

Jams: 1,3,6,9,20

Congrats to all !


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Peace and Chad! Purty good for a snakebit dawg!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,6,10,12,13,15,19,20,28,30,32,33,36,38,39,40,43,44,46,47,54,57,60,62,63

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - #55 Rider H/Karl Gunzer
2nd -#76 Corky H/ Steve Yozamp
3rd-#12 Birdy H/ Charles Hays
4th-#51 Nellie H/ Ken Neil

RJ -#24 Sophia H/ Susan Exo

Jams- 69,57,54,50,11,30,21,2

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#36 Bull H/Steve O'Connell
2nd-#40 Windy H/ Ken Neil
3rd-#47 Fox H/ Joe Cooper
4th-#13 Jerrylee H/ Lynne DuBose
RJ-#46 Diva H/ Gerry Burmaster

Jams- 63,57,54,33,28


CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all, and especially to Karl Gunzer on his Open win with Rider, owned by Sydney Gardave!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks go out to this new club for putting on a great trial. The judges, grounds, and team work of the club members was outstanding. This was a great weekend even with bad weather I feel like everyone had a great time. It sure was nice seeing several of the pros putting on this trial with other club members- thanks Lynn Troy and Kevin Cheff for giving back!!!
Chad


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Becky and Hoss; Congrats to Andy and Ticket!

FOM


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> Thanks go out to this new club for putting on a great trial. The judges, grounds, and team work of the club members was outstanding. This was a great weekend even with bad weather I feel like everyone had a great time. It sure was nice seeing several of the pros putting on this trial with other club members- thanks Lynn Troy and Kevin Cheff for giving back!!!
> Chad


I 2nd that !!!!!!

Dont forget about Kevin Cheff's better half ..... Linda. 

She handled the Derby all by herself. She made a two person job look easy and had a smile on her face all day !!!

Thanks Linda !!!!


----------

